# 4H Goat check in.



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

We went this morning, and I'm happy to report that not only is Tyler's Boer "Rick" in great shape according to everyone there, but he is also smoother looking, straight backed, and expected to do well in the fair. Im ok with that


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome. When is your fair and how much did he weigh? Our fair is at the end of July and we have our check-in May 7th, our big January wether was already 74 pounds.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

We didn't weigh him, but our fair is in October. I'm guessing around 40-50 lbs though.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O ok we weigh all of our market goats so that we can find out which goat gained the most daily weight from check-in till the fair. You get a banner for winning rate of gain.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

Ohh that's cool, I'm unsure if we have anything like that or not, this is our very first year having goats. I'm looking forward to this years fair though. 
It seemed that many of the others either had very long/shaggy hair or were much smaller in size, not just weight either.
We bought ours from the people who lead our county in goat showmanship. I mean they teach the classes, and are the people the extension office recommend you call with goat questions. It looks like a good ist year for us.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

YAY!! That's exciting!! Good luck!! :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that's great to hear!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super news...congrats..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well good luck and I hope he doesn't mind toooo much selling his goat at the fair. The first year is always the hardest.


----------



## DJ4wd (May 26, 2011)

Yeah he's already attached, were selling the new rabbit hutch we just built in order to buy another friend for Ellie the pygmy.


----------

